# 8675309 2007 Nissan Maxima



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been doing car audio for 17 years now. I have done my fair share of building, buying, and selling. When I first started considering this install I wanted to focus on competing. I have never built to a quality standard for competing. I wanted to make sure with the help of a master installer that I built a car that was clean, powerful, and solid. The main goal on top of that was not to rush the actual install. I have done some quality work in my days but I needed the help of someone that can get me to the level I am looking for. 

The head unit was a complete accident; I posted a poll on what I should get for another install. Once I got the head unit I started the consideration of something better and grander. This consideration has put me where I am today. 

When we started discussing amps we really were up in the air. The first choice was diamond then I considered others. I thought I had decided on the Audison VRX Direct 6 and 500.1. I wanted chrome but I could only get the 500.1 in chrome. We then discussed the LRX stuff we decided that is should be a go and that is where we are today. I believe I have come up with a solid amp solution that is going to give me a ton of power. The choice was 2 audison LRX 5.1k’s. 

The second thing to consider was woofers, and I got a hell of a deal on some BNIB Diamond Audio D910-D2’s. Great woofers and they will do what I need. I will keep that part of the install a secret also, for now!

Third was an idea that was never considered until recently. I will not discuss in great detail but it will consist of using the 9255 with an Audison Bit One.

The next issue in hand was finding a set of speakers that would do the job. I can say that scan speak, hertz, dynaudio, and others were considered. The outcome was a 3 way consisting of a dome mid and tweeter and I will leave it at that. I want to keep a little of the install secret. 

We are working on getting all wiring that we need and that should be done in the next couple of weeks. I did opt on using 2 kinetik 1800’s for the install. They should be here sometime this week.

A lot of consideration went into the final outcome of this. Although we have not started building we have planned for a solid outcome. I also wanted to keep some ideas and things to myself. I want to have a little edge on the car.

All I need is cable and time to start the install. 

*Photos will start to post in the next couple of weeks.*


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I got the 5.1's last week. My bit one was in but I let it be used on an install in progress. I will get the next one in. I was looking foward to getting my 3 ways but good things come to those who wait. We discsussed the install but my 60x12.5x8 project is first in line. I have learned that rushing is not good for anything. 

The upcoming project is going to be nice.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am about 2 weeks out on the actuall start of the install. I worked with TC and M the other day on the design and what we are thinking about doing. I will post more as the install happens but just wanted to post the layout for the moment.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

just curious but why the DRZ and the BitOne?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yah, Im curious about that too. I can only guess you wanted more EQ control and better crossover points?

I dig the 2 10" TDX/D9 subs.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

the bit one was for more flex. I also plan to run optical from the 9255 to the bit one.

It is also hard to get a great SQ deck for what I paid for the new 9255. I purchased it when the live.com thing was going on and got 30% off of the unit. I basically paid $130 more than what an 800PRS sells for on ebay.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

10's are all I can fit in the rear deck and I am a big fan of the TDX/D9 stuff.




captainobvious said:


> Yah, Im curious about that too. I can only guess you wanted more EQ control and better crossover points?
> 
> I dig the 2 10" TDX/D9 subs.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i keep hearing these high praises about the tdx's but the one setup in-store i heard left me thinking they sucked. couldve very easily been the setup.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

8675309 said:


> the bit one was for more flex. I also plan to run optical from the 9255 to the bit one.
> 
> It is also hard to get a great SQ deck for what I paid for the new 9255. I purchased it when the live.com thing was going on and got 30% off of the unit. I basically paid $130 more than what an 800PRS sells for on ebay.


FYI you will need the optical capable CD changer, fairly expensive cable, and zero bit silent track in order to get the DRZ to send an optical signal...unless you plan on internally modding it


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

sounds very nice. as I am also a huge fan of the tdx/d9 subs. hopefully I can hear it one day when done.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Give me the scoop on this. I have the optical cable that will fit the 9255. I was under the impression that you could put a toslink end on the black end and leave the grey end and get signal to the bitone? Is that correct? The clarion cable uses a digital coax type output and the actual cable has balens on them to convert the digital coax to optical. I picked up the toslink ends and modified one of the old clarion cables with no problems. 

PM me the skinny on this.

Thanks




azngotskills said:


> FYI you will need the optical capable CD changer, fairly expensive cable, and zero bit silent track in order to get the DRZ to send an optical signal...unless you plan on internally modding it


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

sounds awesome, would love to check it out sometime.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

8675309 said:


> Give me the scoop on this. I have the optical cable that will fit the 9255. I was under the impression that you could put a toslink end on the black end and leave the grey end and get signal to the bitone? Is that correct? The clarion cable uses a digital coax type output and the actual cable has balens on them to convert the digital coax to optical. I picked up the toslink ends and modified one of the old clarion cables with no problems.
> 
> PM me the skinny on this.
> 
> Thanks


Nope, the DRZ doesnt just "give/accept" optical as its proprietary  Here is the link where theory became reality LOL

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ds-ipods-me-drz9255-optical-input-fooled.html


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Im really liking the left and right amps!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

If you pull of DRZ to BitOne that will be huge break through. Subscribed as this should be one good install.

Nice equipment you have put together.

You plan on being in the lanes next season? If so what org. you plan on doing?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would like to be in the enough lanes this year to make the USAC world finals.

We will have to see.




Genxx said:


> If you pull of DRZ to BitOne that will be huge break through. Subscribed as this should be one good install.
> 
> Nice equipment you have put together.
> 
> You plan on being in the lanes next season? If so what org. you plan on doing?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

If you come to finals I will see you there. 

Looking forward to seeing this install and hopefully getting a listen in the car once you are done.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

After looking at the article the object on that was to TX "transmit" and RX "Receive". The purpose of the clarion to bitone is to TX only. I have a couple things up my sleeve and if I have time over the weekend I will test them. After speaking with Clarion I have looked at the circuits on the cable and I think I can make the change.

I will try to keep everyone updated.



Thanks


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am really stoked about the whole deal. Hopefully I will see you there.



Genxx said:


> If you come to finals I will see you there.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this install and hopefully getting a listen in the car once you are done.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

This is going to be nice. I love Audison amps.


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

atsaubrey had a 9255 going to TWO bit one's in his car, you should hit him up and ask how he pulled it off.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the information.




shadowfactory said:


> atsaubrey had a 9255 going to TWO bit one's in his car, you should hit him up and ask how he pulled it off.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Start - Eve

Well I finally get to start on my system tomorrow. It has been a long wait but I know it is going to be worth it. 

I will try to post photos this week.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I had a chance to get started today. I was able to with the help of a buddy of mine get the car gutted and the first layer of mat on the roof. I figure another solid day and a half of matting to get it complete. I hope to have all of the wires ran and the car half way put back together so TC can finish out the rest.

Here are a couple of photos to start with. Everything is gutted and I would like to include a couple of pre stage photos on the enclosure but I have to keep some things quite. I will not be doing any of the fabrication on this car other than helping with what ever I need to help with.


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the Morels....more pictures of them please


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Got a little further today. We were able to complete the roof, trunk, and most of the inside of the car. We will have to do the doors tomorrow and hopefully some wire will go in Friday. We also did a test fit on the box.














































I will post more pictures Thursday or Friday


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Well more done but nothing really great for pictures. I was able to finish up the doors and floor and most of the trunk deck. One thing that ended up being a huge pain in the ass was the front doors. You have to remove the windows and the track motor assembly plate to get into the doors. But no big deal I was able to get it taken care of. The mat took longer than I expected but I was lucky to have one of my buds help me for a couple of days. We should have the rear deck cut and that should allow me to finish the mat on the rear deck. Tomorrow I plan on starting the wire in the car and that should take the entire day. I was really glad I was able to pull off a week of vacation to work on the car. It really put me further than I expected.

I can tell you this much, 200ft of mat made a huge dif in the car.

The door with no speaker hole is the front door.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!, I hope all your (ambitious but achievable) goals happen for you.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Today I got all of the wire flexed and secured. I put foam in randome areas I could not mat, I pushed it in and tried to work with it. The rear deck got cut to make room for the rear deck woofers.

I will post some more photos tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good. Never pictured Morel doing a carbon fiber woofer though


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Here are a couple more photos. A couple of shots of the box are included and a couple of the wiring. Everything is flexed, color coated, and strapped.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

subscribed


make sure you take a **** ton of pictures


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I really do not have anymore photos at the moment. I did order one of these to free up some space for the fuse holder under the hood. I will take some pictures of the actual unit when I get it in and put on.










This is the stock unit. Using the cold air unit will free up some space


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Good foward thinking with the CAI pipe. Making room will allow you to fit it nicely in there instead of the usual, "were ever it fits" mentality.

For comps I beleive its best if your photolog has a measuring tape showing the spacing between the cable tie downs? Or is that not needed.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I def can do that. Everyting was measured out @ 6 inches and it would be nice to have photos with a measuring tape.



syd-monster said:


> Good foward thinking with the CAI pipe. Making room will allow you to fit it nicely in there instead of the usual, "were ever it fits" mentality.
> 
> For comps I beleive its best if your photolog has a measuring tape showing the spacing between the cable tie downs? Or is that not needed.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

what lanes are you shooting for?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Building for USAC, Iasca, Meca etc. Not sure about classes at the moment.




AdamTaylor said:


> what lanes are you shooting for?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

better wire shots


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rear deck cut


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Time for some DIY cooling.










I built a small version and it works so I think I am going to follow up with what you see and some additional things. I will have to have some things machined and I am working on the condensation problem but my airconditioner budy may have me pointed in the direction I need to be. It will not be a water cooled deal but I will post some more information as I complete it.

I feel kinda lost on everything. Since I was able to complete the mat and wire I have not done anything else. I typically do not turn anything over to anyone else but I hope to get my hands into some more stuff.

I have a couple of extra things in the works but as TC says it is a future upgrade.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Got all of my stuff for the cooling system. I am ready to start working on it. Peltiers are cool!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

awesome job on the wiring and deadner.
keep the pics comming on the diy cooling


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Looking very good. Good choice on running the 9255 to the bitone optically. That's what I'm currently doing and it was a big improvement over just the 9255 stand alone. I'm sure you'll be pleased as well.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

azngotskills said:


> FYI you will need the optical capable CD changer, fairly expensive cable, and zero bit silent track in order to get the DRZ to send an optical signal...unless you plan on internally modding it


Could you explain this? I didn't need any of that except a modified cable to get my DRZ to send an optical signal.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I think people were trying to trick the input on the 9255. I only care about the output.LOL




minibox said:


> Could you explain this? I didn't need any of that except a modified cable to get my DRZ to send an optical signal.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Took some time to setup one peltier unit and I have to say I am pretty excited now. The 220 watt units I got can chill pretty rapidly. Some basic info on a peltier. they can also creat dc power. I tried a couple of these on a cast-iron stove to generate power. It created a small amount but not much


The Heatsink Guide - Peltier cooler information


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

15 F is correct. I measured mine today and it got to 15 and froze the water in my heat sink. Circulating with a fluid other than water should allow it to chill the radiator and get me the cool air I need. I am really excited now!

I am thinking a 25% antifreeze and 75% water should work fine.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Next time I am up I will call you so you can take a look at them.. They look really phat!


Hillbilly SQ said:


> Looks good. Never pictured Morel doing a carbon fiber woofer though


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

8675309 said:


> 15 F is correct. I measured mine today and it got to 15 and froze the water in my heat sink. Circulating with a fluid other than water should allow it to chill the radiator and get me the cool air I need. I am really excited now!
> 
> I am thinking a 25% antifreeze and 75% water should work fine.


Kinda had the same idea few years back where I chilled the water for my watercooled computer. Mounted / sealed a heatsink inside the reservoir, used the peltier to cool the heatsink in turn cooled the water. Just have to watchout for condensation.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

very nice Install I also have a DRZ and wanted to know if a Bit one would improve the already great sound.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would have to say yes



DAT said:


> very nice Install I also have a DRZ and wanted to know if a Bit one would improve the already great sound.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I want to give a big thanks to Todd, Mike, Pikey, and any other Team TCA member that may have had a part on the car. It is really looking good and I am looking forward to hearing it.

Without bezel snapped on all the way.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

How did I miss all of this......I did not even realize that you had started yet, an I just sold most of my stuff. I did not have the time to put into it with school going full bore, but thought about having Todd and the shop do my fabrication for me. Give me a shout if you are in the area, I would love to take a look.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

You got it



unpredictableacts said:


> How did I miss all of this......I did not even realize that you had started yet, an I just sold most of my stuff. I did not have the time to put into it with school going full bore, but thought about having Todd and the shop do my fabrication for me. Give me a shout if you are in the area, I would love to take a look.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

any new photos of this car in its SBN win? Update install pics anything? 

Great job!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

did it win? i couldnt find him in the sq lanes... i checked in like 20 times because i wanted to hear this car


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

any build pics of the a pillars?


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Best of 2010, part 1 - Features - Car Audio and Electronics

happy bout it so I wanted to post it!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

congrats to the Hybrid guys! I can think of one guy that should be in the middle of the top 5! John Roberts with his bad ass get loud truck!! You have to hear it!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats! Arkansas is on the map for car audio these days. I just talked to Todd a couple days ago, you guys make me real jealous but i will get there one of these days.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations fellas.


----------

